# Dickerson City tonight



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

I was thinking about trying out at Dickerson City tonight. Does anyone know what its been like in there lately? Are conditions favorable? Thanks for any help. -Matt

Matt


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I was there last Friday, sept 30. I could not see the bottom in knee high water. I think it was due to the rain a couple days before and the wind was blowing pretty hard that night. I haven't checked it out since then. I'm debating on where to go tonight.


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

Clam said:


> I was there last Friday, sept 30. I could not see the bottom in knee high water. I think it was due to the rain a couple days before and the wind was blowing pretty hard that night. I haven't checked it out since then. I'm debating on where to go tonight.


Do you just go down DC Rd. and park in that vacant field when you go? Did that last time but wasn't sure if thats what everyone else does or not. When you wade out there do you go right or left?

Matt


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea, that's what I do. Last week I waded to the right. I went to Dickerson city about 2 hours ago and the water was rough and murky


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

i talked to my uncle this morning, he went there last night and said you couldn't see the bottom ankle deep. Talked to several people and all of them said its muddy everywhere you go. I live near destin and went 2 nights ago and haven't seen a flounder since 3 weeks ago. This colder weather has pushed them out in the gulf.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, I was there 2 nights ago, same thing. Murky. No flatties to been seen. Saw only 1 mullet run through.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The flounder have'nt mover to the gulf yet. There just starting to move. We will have to have 2 or3 more good cold fronts to really get them moving.


----------

